# Evolution



## Harman Singh (Jun 12, 2006)

It is most certain that evolution exists, however, I do not know how sikhi takes its stand on this. Is there any text or is this not considered important?


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 12, 2006)

good question harman veerji,

i myself have been thinking about this.

but all i know is that Guru Nanak ji explained something abt the evolution of universe and Big bang theory.

rest as Guru ji said...Only HE knews the truth....


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 12, 2006)

Gurfateh
Term Upjaya means created or came into being while term Vigsai or getting developed may be something to do with evolvue.

We have discuused this thing in thread bigbang or evlution by British Communist and das did post something.Das recomend you to be there.
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/8901-evolution-and-the-big-bang.html


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Jun 12, 2006)

Ja karta sirthi ko saje aape jaane soyee.

The Creator who created this creation-only He Himself knows. It is beyond human mind's comprehension to understand the God's actions.


----------



## Harman Singh (Jun 13, 2006)

but hwo is it beyond us, when we have just finished deciphering the human genetic code, and have mapped it all out now? We are at a point where we can make a to be born baby how we please by tweaking it's DNA??? 

Not to offend but jsut asking..


----------



## drkhalsa (Jun 13, 2006)

> but hwo is it beyond us, when we have just finished deciphering the human genetic code, and have mapped it all out now? We are at a point where we can make a to be born baby how we please by tweaking it's DNA???
> 
> Not to offend but jsut asking..


 

ust would like to comment on the human genome project you mentioned . I know people are expecting to much out of it ! Still nothing like above you mentioned is possible ( may be possible in future!)

here is the description what has been achieved in this project from the ofiicial website .

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Insights Learned from the Sequence*[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*What has been learned from analysis of the working draft sequence of the human genome?*_ _*What is still unknown?*
*_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]*information taken from _Science_, _Nature_, Wellcome Trust, and _Human Genome News_ publications (February 15 & 16, 2001)[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*By the Numbers*
[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The human genome contains 3164.7 million chemical nucleotide bases (A, C, T, and G). [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The average gene consists of 3000 bases, but sizes vary greatly, with the largest known human gene being dystrophin at 2.4 million bases. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The total number of genes is estimated at 30,000, much lower than previous estimates of 80,000 to 140,000 that had been based on extrapolations from gene-rich areas as opposed to a composite of gene-rich and gene-poor areas. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The order of almost all (99.9%) nucleotide bases is exactly the same in all people. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The functions are unknown for over 50% of discovered genes. [/FONT]
.......................................................................................
.........http://www.ornl.gov/sci/techresources/Human_Genome/project/journals/insights.html
Jatinder Singh


----------



## dalsingh (Jun 13, 2006)

Darwin's theory of evolution is far from foolproof in my eyes. If evolution is based ultimately in refining the gene pool or 'survival of the fittest', which contends that those with characteristics that do not support the passing of genes eventually die out, then how can we explain homosexual behaviour, which has no benefit in terms of passing on of genes for reproduction but seems to have existed from time immemorial, shouldn't this have died out according to these principles?


----------



## max314 (Jun 13, 2006)

Harman Singh said:
			
		

> It is most certain that evolution exists, however, I do not know how sikhi takes its stand on this. Is there any text or is this not considered important?



'Evolution' isn't a mokey-wrench in Nanakian philosophical system.

This is simply because the system is so simple.

God Is One.

This makes no statement one way or another as to the validity or lack thereof with regards to evolution.

Thus, should scientific enquiry and research lead us to deduce that evolution is indeed an existing phenomena, then this is the truth.

Remember, Nanak never tried to be at odds with the truth.  This is contrary to what he was trying to say.



			
				dalsingh said:
			
		

> Darwin's theory of evolution is far from foolproof in my eyes. If evolution is based ultimately in refining the gene pool or 'survival of the fittest', which contends that those with characteristics that do not support the passing of genes eventually die out, then how can we explain homosexual behaviour, which has no benefit in terms of passing on of genes for reproduction but seems to have existed from time immemorial, shouldn't this have died out according to these principles?



I would have thought homosexuality was a natural form of population control.  It hasn't only been observed in human beings, by the way.  It's been documented in a number of other species, particularly those in the ape family.  Most notably in the orangutang genus.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 13, 2006)

i always feel that Darwin's theory of Survival of Fittest is leading us to an ecological disaster..

it provides us with justification of all our actions against nature...the killing of species, animals, looting of their habitat..

my apologies i might sound like an environmentalist..

but darwin's theory....true or false...has done a great harrm by allowing us humans to justify our actions....


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Jun 13, 2006)

Dear AmarSanghera Ji - Thanks for sharing your view on Darwin's theory. Interesting view. I never thought about it that way.


----------



## dalsingh (Jun 13, 2006)

BaljeetSingh said:
			
		

> Dear AmarSanghera Ji - Thanks for sharing your view on Darwin's theory. Interesting view. I never thought about it that way.


 
Maybe I'm getting paranoid but I'm beginning to believe it is a form of propaganda that basically justifies white supremecy. You know by implying everyone else are more akin to monkeys and thus inferior.


----------



## Amardeep (Jun 14, 2006)

Page 720, Line 1
ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਬਿਸਥਾਰਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਧਾਤੂ ਪੰਚ ਆਪਿ ਪਾਵੈ ॥
हरि आपे पंच ततु बिसथारा विचि धातू पंच आपि पावै ॥
har aapay panch tat bisthaaraa vich Dhaatoo panch aap paavai.
The Lord Himself directs the evolution of the world of the five elements; He Himself infuses the five senses into it.
Guru Ram Das


----------



## max314 (Jun 17, 2006)

amarsanghera said:
			
		

> i always feel that Darwin's theory of Survival of Fittest is leading us to an ecological disaster..
> 
> it provides us with justification of all our actions against nature...the killing of species, animals, looting of their habitat..
> 
> ...



I think that the very existence of "environmentalist" views proves otherwise.


----------

